
The CIA’s Classified Cloud Is Reducing Tasks from Months to Minutes - gscott
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/12/cias-classified-cloud-reducing-tasks-months-minutes/133925/?oref=d-mostread
======
MrZongle2
Of course, if the effort turned out to be a massive wasteful boondoggle, they
could say the same thing. How would we know the difference?

